# extension de bureau sur deuxième écran branché sur port VGA



## o0.0o (2 Août 2002)

j'aimerai savoir s'il est possible d'étendre mon bureau sur 2 écrans et non pas d'avoir 2 écrans avec le même bureau ... Merci  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## r e m y (2 Août 2002)

Peut-être cette  bidouille  diffusée sur MacBidouille répondra-t-elle à ton souhait...


----------



## o0.0o (2 Août 2002)

non vu que je suis sous Os X ... arf !


----------



## Guicube (2 Août 2002)

I ma mémoire est bonne à la sortie de l'ibook ice et ben j'ai lu que la p'tite carte vidéo de nos ibooks chéris était trop faible pour faire ça, je sais pas si c le cas pour les nouveaux ibooks qui ont 16 Mo de vram


----------



## o0.0o (2 Août 2002)

c'est le cas du mien ...


----------



## r e m y (2 Août 2002)

Guicube a dit:
			
		

> * I ma mémoire est bonne à la sortie de l'ibook ice et ben j'ai lu que la p'tite carte vidéo de nos ibooks chéris était trop faible pour faire ça, je sais pas si c le cas pour les nouveaux ibooks qui ont 16 Mo de vram  *



Non c'est un choix délibéré d'Apple de brider les options disponibles pour l'écran externe (peut-être pour différencier commercialement iBook et PowerBook)... parceque sur mon Powerbook G3/400 avec  une carte video largement dépassée par celle des iBook (moins puissante et avec slt 8 Mo de VRam), je fais ce que je veux: extension bureau OU recopie.

Et même mon ancestral Powerbook 180c de 1991 avec un ecran LCD 640x480 acceptait une extension de bureau sur un moniteur externe en gérant jusqu'à 1024x768....


----------



## minime (22 Août 2002)

remyleroy a dit:
			
		

> Non c'est un choix délibéré d'Apple de brider les options disponibles pour l'écran externe (peut-être pour différencier commercialement iBook et PowerBook)...



Quelques utilisateurs d'iBook ont signé une pétition à ce sujet.


----------

